# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سمات عامة لقانون المرور  السوداني لسنة 2010م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قانون المرور الجديد لعام 2010م 


لقد اجاز المجلس الوطني في جلسته رقم (24) في 21/12/2009م قانون المرور الجديد و تمت الموافقة عليه من قبل اللجنة الدائمة للمجلسين في31/12/2009م بان هذا القانون لايؤثرعلي مصالح الولايات ووافق ووقع عليه رئيس الجمهورية يتاريخ 28 يناير 2010م ومن ثم تم العمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.
ومن السمات العامة لهذا القانون نلخصها في الاتي:
1- لقد نص علي انشاء مجلس سماه في المادة (4) منه مجلس تنسيق السلامة المرورية والذي له الاختصاصات والسلطات الآتية :
أ/ تنسيق الجهود ووضع الخطط والسياسات والاستراتيجيات الخاصة بالسلامة المرورية.
ب/ وضع السياسة العامة لنظم السلامة المرورية، ومواءمتها مع المعايير الدولية والاتفاقيات الإقليمية والدولية والثنائية.
ج/ التنسيق بين الجهات ذات الصلة بنظم حركة المرور.
د/ اعتماد الأسس العامة لثقافة التوعية المرورية والسلامة.
2-واضافت المادة(18) لأ نواع الرخص، رخصة قيادة لذوي الإعاقة والتي حددت المادة (25) ان من شروط منحها ألا يقل عمر مقدم الطلب عن ثمانية عشر عاما مع إخضاعه للفحص الطبي لتحديد نوع الإعاقة ومدى مقدرته على القيادة بما يحقق السلامة .
3- المادة (19) اشترطت علي ضرورة الحصول على الرخصة التدريبية. اذ انه يوجد منشور صدرمن الإدارة العامة للمرور يقضي بعدم منح الرخصة التدريبية، ما لم يتم إبراز شهادة من مدرسة قيادة معترف بها، وتعد هذه الرخصة من أهم الشروط للحصول على رخصة قيادة العربه الملاكي وتسري هذه الرخصة لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ويجوز تجديدها لمدة اخري مماثلة.
4- وجاء في نص المادة (22) انه من شروط منح الرخصة العامة، أن يكون مقدم الطلب حاصلاً على الرخصة الملاكي أو العسكرية لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات، وألا يقل العمرعن ال (21) عاما، بجانب اللياقة الطبية وان يكون حسن السير والسلوك وان يجتاز الاختبارات المحددة.
5- المادة (27) جوزت للمحكمة او السلطه العامه الغاء رخصة القيادة نهائيا او لفترة محددة متي ماثبت ان سلوك حاملها او اي اسباب اخري لاتؤهلة لقيادة نوع المركبة وتحدد اللوائح الحالات التي يجوز للسلطة المرخصة استخدام هذه السلطة.
6- المادة (31) أوجبت على كل قائد دراجة آلية أن يرتدي خوذة واقية أثناء القيادة وألا يحمل أكثر من شخص ما لم تكن الدراجة مزودة بمركبة جانبية .
7- المادة (52) ألزمت مستخدمي الطريق الالتزام بالأنظمة التقنية والرقمية إلتي تنظم حركة المرور وضبط حركة المركبات الآلية على الطريق. والتي قطعت فيها إدارة المرور شوطاً كبيراً وذلك لتحقيق السلامة المرورية .
8- والشيء اللافت للنظرما جاء بنص المادة(55) انه لاول مره يتم تطبيق إدخال نظام النقاط ويقصد به رصد المخالفات المرورية، حيث حددت اللوائح المرورية كيفية حساب النقاط والإجراءات المترتبة على تعدد المخالفات .
9- كانت هناك بعض الأفعال في القانون السابق تعد من المخالفات، ولكن لخطورتها الكبيرة في تسبيب الكثير من الحوادث المرورية، فقد قصد المشرع أن تصبح من الجرائم بموجب هذا القانون, وهي القيادة بطيش أو القيادة الخطرة، القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر، الهروب بعد حادث المرور، تخطي الإشارة المرورية أو الامتناع عن التوقف بأمرالشرطة، كل هذه الجرائم عقوبة السجن فيها إلزامية بما لا يتجاوز الـ(6) أشهر، كما تجوز الغرامة بما لا يتجاوز ألف جنيه. إلا أن جريمة القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر، فبجانب عقوبة السجن، هناك غرامة إلزامية بما لا يتجاوز 5 ألف جنيه، بالإضافة إلى أي عقوبة مقررة في أي قانون آخر . 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد تعرضنا من قبل للسمات العامة لقانون المرور فيما يلي ادناه النص الكامل للقانون 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون المرور لسنة 2010
(28/ 1/ 2010)
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
اسم القانون
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون المرور لسنة 2010 " . 
الغاء واستثناء
2ـ يلغي قانون حركة المرور لسنة 1983 على أن تظل جميع اللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بموجبه سارية إلى أن تلغى أو تعدل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون . 
تفسير
3ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الإدارة " يقصد بها الإدارة العامة للمرور بوزارة الداخلية ،
" الوزير" يقصد به وزير الداخلية ، 
" المدير " يقصد به مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور ،
" المجلس " يقصد به مجلس تنسيق السلامة المرورية المنشأ وفقاً لأحكام المادة 4 ،
" الحادث المروري " يقصد به أي حادث تتسبب فيه مركبة وينتج عنه موت أو جراح أو أذى أو تلف ، 
" السلطة المصدقة " يقصد بها السلطة المختصة بمنح تصاديق خطوط المركبات العاملة في النقل العام ،
" السلطة المرخصة " يقصد بها شرطة المرور المختصة بتنظيم حركة المرور ومنح رخص القيادة والمركبات وتجديدها . 
" اللوحات " يقصد بها اللوحات المعدنية التي تحمل أرقام وحروف وتميز المركبات عن بعضها.
" إشارات المرور" يقصد بها أي وسيلـة تعمل بجهد بدني أو كهربائي أو إلكتروني لتنظيم حركة المرور ،
" أنوار الموضع " يقصد بها الأنوار الصغيـرة الخلفيــة والأمامية التــي تحدد أبعاد المركبة وإشارات الانعطاف ونور الوقوف واللوحات ،
" نور الطريق " يقصد به نور المركبة الذي يستعمل في إنارة الطريق على مسافة طويلة أمام المركبة ،
" نور القيادة " يقصد به نور المركبة الذي يستعمل في إنارة الطريق على مسافة قصيرة أمام المركبة ،
" جهاز تتبع " يقصد به أي جهاز الكتروني أو تقني لرصد وتتبع حركة المركبات ، 
" وثيقة التأمين " يقصد بها الوثيقة التي تصدرها إحدى شركات التأمين المرخص لها لمباشرة عمليات التأمين بموجب قانون الرقابة على التأمين لسنة 2001 أو أي شركات أخرى معتمدة ،
" طريق " يقصد به أي طريق مفتوح لمرور الجمهور عامة ويشمل ذلك الكباري والأرصفة و حيشان السكك الحديدية وأماكن الانتظار والأمكنة المسورة وأرصفة الموانئ وأي أرض فضاء تكون مباحة لمرور الجمهور عامة ووسائل النقل أو الجر والمشاة والحيوانات ،
"طريق قومي" يقصد به أي من طرق المرور القومية التي تربط بين المدن والولايات وفقاً لما يحدده قانون حماية الطرق القومية لسنة 1994 ، 
" مركبة " يقصد بها كل وسيلة نقل تسير في الطريق بقوتها الذاتية أو بدون محرك أو تجر بواسطة مركبة آلية وتشمل المركبات الجانبية والآليات والمركبات التي تجرها الدواب وتلك التي تسير بقوة راكبها ،
" مركبة آلية " يقصد بها أي مركبة عدا تلك التي تجرها الدواب أو تسير بقوة راكبها ويستثنى من ذلك عربات السكك الحديدية وتلك التي تسير على خطوط حديدية ،
" مسار الطريق " يقصد به أي جزء من الأجزاء الطولية التي تقسم الطريق ويسمح عرضه بمرور صف من المركبات المتتابعة سواءً حدد أم لم يحدد بعلامات طولية على سطح الطريق ،
" محكمة المرور " يقصد بها المحكمة التي تنظر قضايا المرور وفقا لأحكام المادة 65 ،
" نظام النقاط " يقصد به رصد المخالفات المرورية وفقاً لما تحدده أحكـام اللوائح ،
" سائق " يقصد به أي شخص يقود مركبة على الطريق ،
" المشاة " تشمل كل شخص يمشي على الطريق أو من في حكمه وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح ،
"علامات المرور" يقصد بها أي علامات أفقية أو رأسية تتضمن إرشادات لتنظيم المرور وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح ،
" الدراجة الآلية " مركبة مزودة بعجلتين أو ثلاثة ، وغير مصممة على شكل السيارة ومعدة لنقل الأشخاص أو الأشياء ، وقد يلحق بها صندوق وتشمل المركبة الخاصة بأصحاب العاهات، ويقتصر استعمالها على الاستعمال الشخصي ،
" الدراجة العادية " يقصد بها أي مركبة ذات إطارين أو أكثر وغير مجهزة بمحرك آلي وتسير بقوة راكبها . 

الفصل الثاني
مجلس تنسيق السلامة المرورية
إنشاء المجلس وتشكيله ومقره
4ـ (1) ينشأ مجلس يسمى " مجلس تنسيق السلامة المرورية " .
(2) يشكل المجلس بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية الوزير من رئيس وعدد مناسب من الأعضاء ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة والدراية بالشئون المرورية على أن يراعى في تمثيله الوزارات والجهات ذات الصلة من حكومة الجنوب والولايات ،على أن يكون المدير عضواً ومقرراً ، ويحدد القرار مكآفات رئيس المجلس وأعضائه .
(3) يكون مقر المجلس بالعاصمة القومية .  
إختصاصات المجلس وسلطاته
5ـ تكون للمجلس الاختصاصات والسلطات الآتية : 
( أ) تنسيق الجهود ووضع الخطط والسياسات والاستراتيجيات الخاصة بالسلامة المرورية ،
(ب) وضع السياسة العامة لنظم السلامة المرورية.وموائمتها مع المعايير الدولية والإتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية والثنائية ،
(ج ) التنسيق بين الجهات ذات الصلة بنظم حركة المرور ،
(د ) اعتماد الأسس العامة لثقافة التوعية المرورية والسلامة ،
(هـ) إصدار اللوائح الداخلية لتنظيم أعماله واجتماعاته .  
الفصل الثالث
أسس وضوابط تسجيل وترخيص المركبات
الضوابط العامة لتسجيل المركبات
6ـ (1) يشترط لتسجيل أي مركبة آلية إيداع المستندات الآتية : 
( أ) شهادة وارد ، أو شهادة منشأ للمركبات الآلية المصنعة في السودان أو فاتورة من الوكيل المعتمد للشركة ، أو
(ب) شهادة تخلص من الفائض من الجهة المختصة في حالة المركبات الحكومية ،
(ج ) وثيقة تأمين سارية المفعول ،
(د ) أي مستندات أخرى وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .
(2) تمنح السلطة المرخصة شهادة التسجيل للمالك بعد التأكد من استيفاء المستندات المشار إليها في البند (1) . 
ترخيص المركبات الآلية
7ـ يشترط لترخيص أي مركبة آلية إستيفاء الشروط الآتية :
( أ) أن تكون مسجلة بموجب أحكام المادة 6(2) ،
(ب) أن تكون لديها وثيقة تأمين سارية المفعول ،
(ج ) أن يتم فحصها فنياً وتقنياً وفق ما تحدده اللوائح ،
(د ) أي شروط فنية أخرى تحددها اللوائح . 
ضوابط نقل الملكية والرهن والتسجيل
8ـ (1) لا يجوز نقل ملكية أي مركبة آلية إلا بمقتضى وثيقة تحررها السلطة المرخصة أو عقد موثق من جهة مختصة ، على أن يتم إبلاغ السلطة المرخصة خلال أسبوع بواقعة نقل ملكية المركبة مع بيان إسم المالك الجديد وعنوانه وعلى المالك الجديد تقديم الوثيقة أو العقد الموثق خلال أسبوعين.
(2) يجوز رهن أي مركبة لصالح أي شخص بمقتضى عقد أو خطاب من مالك المركبة ويفك الرهن بخطاب معتمد من الراهن . 
(3) يكون لمالك أي مركبة آلية الحق في نقل تسجيلها من ولاية لأخرى بموافقة السلطة المرخصة وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .  
تعديل أجزاء المركبة الآلية أو بيانات المالك
9ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص إجراء أي تعديل في هيكل المركبة الآلية أو المحرك أو اللون إلا بموافقة السلطة المرخصة . 
(2) يجب على مالك أي مركبة إخطار السلطة المرخصة بأي تعديل في بياناته الشخصية . 
سجل رخص المركبات
10ـ (1) يجب على السلطة المرخصة الإحتفاظ بسجل يحتوى على بيانات المركبات الآلية المسجلة تبعاً لنوع المركبة والحروف المميزة والتسلسلالرقمي.
(2) يجب أن يشتمل سجل المركبة على الآتي :
( أ) نوع المركبة ،
(ب) نوع الوقود ،
(ج ) تاريخ صناعة المركبة ،
(د ) رقم الهيكل ،
(هـ) رقم المحرك ،
(و ) لون المركبة ،
(ز ) رقم اللوحة ،
(ح ) أغراض الاستخدام ،
(ط ) بيانات المالك ،
(ى ) أي بيانات أخرى تحددها اللوائح .
(3) يجب على الجهات المختصة بإستيراد وتصدير المركبات مد السلطة المرخصة بمعلومات وبيانات أي مركبة خلال شهر من تاريخ إستيرادها أو تصديرها .  
قاعدة بيانات المركبات الآلية
11ـ تنشأ على المستوى القومي قاعدة بيانات مركزية للمركبات الآلية المسجلة بالسودان وربطها بالولايات . 
لوحات المركبة الآلية
12ـ (1) اللوحات علامات رسمية يتم تصنيعها وتحديد أبعادها وألوانها وكتابةأرقامها ورموزها وضوابط استخدامها وفقاً للوائح . 
(2) يعتبر استعمال مالك المركبة الآلية للوحات على الانتفاع . 
(3) يجب أن تحمل كل مركبة مسجلة ومرخصة في السودان تعمل بين السودان والأقطار الأخرى العلامات الدولية المميزة للسودان التي تحددها السلطة المرخصة .  
اللوحات المؤقتة
13ـ (1) يجوز للإدارة أو السلطة المرخصة حسب الحال أن تمد أي شخص أو وكيل مرخص له بالعمل في الإتجار في المركبات بأي عدد من اللوحاتالمؤقتة .
(2) تحدد اللوائح أشكال اللوحات المؤقتة وضوابط استخدامها . 
تأجير المركبات الالية
14ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص التعامل في تأجير المركبات الآلية إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة مكتوبة من السلطة المرخصة .
(2) تحدد اللوائح شروط التعامل في تأجير المركبات .  
إجراءات تسجيل المركبات الحكومية وترخيصها
15ـ (1) يتم تسجيل وترخيص المركبات المملوكة للدولة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .
(2) تنظم اللوائح إجراءات تسجيل وترخيص المركبات المملوكة للدولة .  
تسجيل وترخيص المركبات الآلية المملوكة للبعثات
الدبلوماسية والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية
16ـ (1) يتم تسجيل وترخيص المركبات الآلية المملوكة للبعثات الدبلوماسية والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية وفقاً لما تحدده القوانين ذات الصلة والاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية والثنائية.
(2) تصدر الإدارة لوحات المركبات الآلية المملوكة للبعثات الدبلوماسية والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة . 
الفصل الرابع
رخص قيادة المركبات الآلية وأنواعها وشروطها
رخص القيادة
17ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة آلية على الطريق ما لم يكن حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول تخوله قيادة تلك المركبة ولا يجوز له أن يستخدم غيره في قيادة تلك المركبة على الطريق ما لم يكن الشخص المستخدم حاملاً رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول تخوله قيادة تلك المركبة .
(2) يجب على المرخص له حمل الرخصة أثناء القيادة وتقديمها لوكلاء النيابة أو رجال الشرطة متى ما طلب منه ذلك .
(3) يجب على مالك المركبة أن يمد القاضي أو وكيل النيابة أو الشرطة باسم وعنوان الشخص الذي يقودها في وقت ارتكاب أي مخالفة .
(4) يجوز لأي شخص يدخل السودان عابراً أو بغرض السياحة أو الاستثمار أن يستخدم رخصة قيادة صادرة من دولة أخرى لمدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوماً من تاريخ دخوله السودان على أن تكون الرخصة سارية المفعول .
(5) يعفى أي أجنبي يحمل رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول صادرة إليه من دولة أخرى أو رخصة قيادة دولية من الالتزام بالحصول على رخصة قيادة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون لمدة لا تجاوز سنة من تاريخ دخوله السودان ويجوز أن تستبدل تلك الرخصة برخصة قيادة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون . 
أنواع رخص القيادة
18ـ (1) تكون رخص القيادة وفقاً للأنواع الآتية :
( أ) رخصة التدريب على القيادة ،
(ب) رخصة خاصة لقيادة المركبات الخاصة ،
(ج ) رخصة عامة لقيادة جميع المركبات ،
(د ) رخصة حكومية لقيادة المركبات الحكومية ،
(هـ) رخصة قيادة عسكرية لقيادة مركبات القوات المسلحة ،
(و ) رخصة القيادة الدولية ،
(ز ) رخصة قيادة مركبة ثقيلة ،
(ح ) رخصة قيادة لذوى الإعاقة ،
(ط ) أي رخص أخرى تحددها الإدارة .
(2) تصدر رخصة القيادة وفقاً للأنموذج الذي تحدده الإدارة على أن تسرى لمدة خمس سنوات ويسمح بمهلة قدرها خمسة عشر يوماً لتجديدها .
(3) يجب أن تحتفظ السلطة المرخصة بسجلات منتظمة لكل نوع من أنواع الرخصة وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .
(4) يجوز للسلطة المرخصة إصدار رخصة قيادة للأشخاص ذوى الإعاقة بالشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللوائح .
(5) يجوز للإدارة إصدار رخص قيادة عامة أو ثقيلة للأجانب بالشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللوائح . 
شروط الحصول على رخصة التدريب 
على قيادة المركبة الآلية
19ـ (1) يشترط للحصول على رخصة تدريب على قيادة المركبة الآلية الآتي : 
(أ ) ألا يقل عمر المتدرب عن (18) سنة ،
(ب) أن يكون لائقاً طبياً .
(2) تسرى الرخصة لمدة ثلاث أشهر ويجوز تجديدها لمدة أخرى مماثلة .  
ضوابط إنشاء مدارس تعليم قيادة المركبات الآلية
20ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص إنشاء أو إدارة أي مدرسة لتعليم قيادة المركبات أو ممارسة العمل في تعليم قيادة تلك المركبات إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص من السلطة المرخصة .
(2) لأغراض هذه المادة يعتبر مدرب تعليم قيادة المركبة الآلية في حكم السائق ويكون مسئولاً وحده أو مع المتدرب عما يقع من مخالفات لأحكام هذا القانون أثناء التعليم .
(3) تحدد اللوائح قواعد التدريب . 
شروط منح رخصة القيادة الخاصة
21ـ يجوز للسلطة المرخصة أن تصدر رخصة قيادة خاصة لأي شخص بعد استيفاء
الشروط الآتية ، وهى أن :
( أ) يكون حاصلاً على رخصة تدريب لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ،
(ب) لا يقل عمره عن (18) سنة،
(ج ) يكون لائقاً طبياً ،
(د ) يجتاز الاختبارات وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 
شروط منح رخصة القيادة العامة
22ـ يجوز للسلطة المرخصة أن تصدر رخصة قيادة عامة لأي شخص بعد إستيفاء الشروط الآتية ، وهى أن :
( أ) يكون مقدم الطلب حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة خاصة أو عسكرية حسب الحال لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ،
(ب) لا يقل عمره عن (21) سنة ،
(ج ) يكون لائقاً طبياً ،
(د ) يكون حسن السير والسلوك ،
(هـ) يجتاز الإختبارات وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 
شروط منح الرخصة العسكرية و الحكومية
23ـ يشترط لمنح الرخصة العسكرية أو الحكومية أن يكون مقدم الطلب حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة خاصة أو عامة . 
رخصة القيادة الدولية
24ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي جهة التعامل في إصدار رخص القيادة الدولية إلا بموافقة مكتوبة من الإدارة .
(2) يشترط لمنح رخصة القيادة الدولية استيفاء الشروط الآتية ، وهى أن يكون :
( أ) حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول ،
(ب) حسن السير والسلوك . 
شروط منح رخصة قيادة لذوى الإعاقة
25ـ يجوز للسلطة المرخصة منح رخصة قيادة للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة بعد استيفاء الشروط الآتية :
( أ) ألا يقل عمر مقدم الطلب عن (18) سنة،
(ب) إخضاعه للفحص الطبي لتحديد نوع الإعاقة ومدى مقدرته على القيادة بما يحقق السلامة ،
(ج ) أن يجتاز الاختبارات وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 
شروط منح رخصة قيادة مركبة ثقيلة
26ـ يجوز للسلطة المرخصة منح رخصة لقيادة المركبة الثقيلة التي يزيد وزنها عن ثلاث طن ولا تستخدم في نقل الركاب بعد استيفاء الشروط الآتية ، وهى أن : 
( أ) يكون طالب الرخصة حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة خاصة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ،
(ب) لا يقل عمره عن (23) سنة ،
(ج ) يكون لائقاً طبياً ،
(د ) يكون حسن السير والسلوك ،
(هـ) يجتاز الإختبارات وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 
إلغاء رخصة القيادة
27ـ (1) يجوز للمحكمة أو السلطة المرخصة إلغاء رخصة القيادة الممنوحة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون نهائياً أو لفترة محددة متى ما ثبت أن سلوك حاملها أو أي أسباب أخرى لا تؤهله لقيادة نوع المركبة .
(2) تحدد اللوائح الحالات التى يجوز فيها للسلطة المرخصة إستخدام هذه السلطة . 
الفصل الخامس
نظم وقواعد السير على الطريق
المعايير والنظم المرورية
28ـ تلتزم مستويات الحكم المختلفة بالسياسات والمعايير ونظم السلامة المرورية التي يحددها هذا القانون واللوائح . 
ضوابط سير المركبات على الطريق
29ـ (1) يجب أن تكون لكل مركبة آلية تسير على الطريق رخصة سارية المفعول ولوحات صادرة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
(2) لا يجوز لأي شخص قيادة مركبة آلية غير مرخصة أو يسمح لآخر بقيادتها.
(3) تسرى رخصة المركبة الآلية لمدة اثني عشر شهراً .
(4) يجب على مالك كل مركبة آلية لا يرغب في ترخيصها بعد إنتهاء مدة سريان رخصتها أن يسلم لوحات أرقامها للسلطة المرخصة .
(5) يستثنى من تطبيق هذه المادة أي مركبة آلية يستوردها سائح أو أي شخص يعبر السودان بصفة مؤقتة لا تتعدى تسعين يوماً على أن :
( أ) تحمل رخصة سارية المفعول ،
(ب) يحمل قائدها رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول ،
(ج ) تكون مؤمنة ضد المخاطر الناشئة عن استعمالها والتي تحدث للغير يتم إجراء الفحص الفني لها .  
نظام السير على الطريق
30ـ (1) يجب على قائد أية مركبة ، بالقدر الذي يتلاءم مع دقة الانتباه أن يلتزم السير على الجهة اليمنى للطريق . وألا يتخطى المركبات السائرةفي نفس الاتجاه إلا من الجهة اليسرى وذلك على نحو ما تفصله اللوائح .
(2) يجب على المشاة وقائدي جميع المركبات الالتزام بقواعد المرور وآدابه وإتباع إشارات المرور وعلاماته وأوامر الشرطة .
(3) إفساح الطريق لمركبات الشرطة والإسعاف والإطفاء والطوارئ عندما تكون مستعملة أجهزة الإنذار والوقوف في أقصى الجانب الأيمن من الطريق . 
قيادة الدراجة الآلية
31ـ (1) يجب على كل قائد دراجة آلية أن يرتدى خوذة واقية أثناء القيادة . 
(2) لا يجوز لأي قائد دراجة آلية أن يحمل أكثر من شخص واحد إذا لم تكن الدراجة مزودة بمركبة جانبية .
(3) لا يجوز لأي قائد دراجة آلية أن يحمل ما يزيد عرضه من عرض القائد نفسه أو أي حمولة قد تؤثر على توازن الدراجة الآلية . 
ركوب الدراجة العادية بإهمال
32ـ لا يجوز لأي شخص يركب دراجة عادية أن :
(أ ) يسير على ممشى جانبي أو رصيف أو ممرات المشاة أو الحواجز ، 
(ب) يسير جنباً لجنب مع أي شخص آخر يركب دراجة ،
(ج ) يسحب كلتا يديه من مقبض الدراجة ،
(د ) يقودها بطريقة غير الركوب على مقعد الدراجة منفرج الساقين ،
(هـ) أن يحمل شخصاً آخر على الدراجة ، بالرغم من ذلك يجوز لراكب الدراجة البالغ أن يحمل طفلاً أمامه .  
القيادة بطيش أو القيادة الخطرة 
33ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص قيادة مركبة على الطريق بطيش أو بسرعة أو بكيفية تعرض مستعملي الطريق للخطر وعليه مراعاة جميع الظروف بما في ذلك طبيعة الطريق ونظام السير فيه وحالته واستعماله ومقدار حركة المرور الفعلية أو الإحتمالية .
(2) يجوز القبض على أي شخص يرتكب مخالفة بموجب هذه المادة دون أمر قبض . 
قيادة مركبة فى حالة خطرة
34ـ لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة ، ولا يجوز لمالك أو مستأجر المركبة أن يسمح عن قصد أو إهمال بقيادتها : 
(أ ) إذا جاوز إرتفاعها عن الأرض الحد المقرر لها وفقاً لما يلي :
(أولاً) مركبات النقل العام للركاب " بصات " :
ـ الحد الأقصى لإرتفاع المقاعد (6) أقدام ، 
ـ الحد الأقصى للإرتفاع الكلى للمركبة(20) قدم ،
(ثانياً) أي مركبة تكون حمولتها (5) أطنان ولا تزيد عن عشرة يكون الحد الأقصى للإرتفاع الكلى (16) قدم ،
(ثالثاً) أية مركبة أخرى تكون حمولتها (3) أطنان ولا تزيد عن (5) أطنان يكون الحد الأقصى للإرتفاع الكلى (14) قدم،
(رابعاً) أية مركبة أخرى لا تجاوز حمولتها (3) أطنان، يكون الحد الأقصى للارتفاع الكلى (9) أقدام و (6) بوصات ،
(ب) إذا كان من المحتمل بحكم حالتها أو حمولتها أن تكون عرضة للخطر أو أن تعرض للخطر سلامة ركابها أو أية حركة مرور أخرى أو مستخدمي الطريق أو تلحق الضرر بالطريق ،
(ج ) فى الحالات التى تدعو الضرورة فيها الى تجاوز ارتفاع وعرض المركبات أو الحمولة المقدار المنصوص عليه فى هذه المادة، يجب الحصول على تصديق من السلطة المرخصة قبل تسيير المركبة على الطريق ،
(د ) على شرطة المرور وقبل أن تأذن لها بالتحرك التأكد من أن تلك المركبة مزودة بعلامات التحذير ليلاً ونهاراً والتي تحدد الارتفاع والعرض.،وأن تحدد خط سيرها وزمن تحركها ، وأن تتولى مرافقتها وفتح الطريق أمامها إن دعا الأمر الى ذلك . 
الزحام فى مركبات النقل العام
35ـ (1) لا يجوز لسائق مركبة نقل عام للركاب أو مركبة نقل مشترك أو لمتحصل أجورها أن يسمح بنقل عدد من الركاب بداخلها يزيد عن العدد المصدق به.
(2) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يركب تلك المركبة بعد اكتمال العدد المحدد لها من الركاب . 
سلطة قفل الطريق
36ـ (1) يجوز لوالى الولاية أو السلطة المرخصة بحسب الحال منع إستعمال أي طريق أو جزء من طريق يقع داخل حدود ولايته على جميع المركباتأو أي نوع منها ويجوز له أيضاً أن يقيد حمولة أي مركبة وتحديدمداخل ومخارج الولاية بالنسبة للمركبات .
(2) يجب وضع إعلان المنع بصورة ظاهرة على كل طريق يقفل على الوجه المتقدم .
(3) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود أو يسمح بقيادة أية مركبة على طريق منع إستعماله ، إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة مكتوبة من قسم المرور المختص . 
حدود السرعة المحلية
37ـ (1) يجوز لوالى الولاية بناءً على توصية السلطة المرخصة ، أن يحدد سرعة المركبات الآلية على أي طريق داخل ولايته .
(2) يجب أن ينشر إعلان بالسرعة المحددة محلياً ووضع علامة السرعة في مكان ظاهر من الطريق . 
(3) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود أو يسمح بقيادة مركبة بسرعة تجاوز السرعة المحددة على ذلك الطريق .
(4) لا تنطبق أحكام البند (3) على مركبات الشرطة والمطافئ والإسعاف والطوارئ عند قيامها بواجبات طارئة متى كانت تستعمل أجهزة الانذار . 
سباق المركبات
38ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن ينظم سباقاً للمركبات أو يديره دون موافقة مسبقة من السلطة المرخصة.
(2) لا يترتب على هذه الموافقة أية مسئولية على السلطة المرخصة فيما يتعلق بأي تلف أو أي إصابة للأشخاص أو تلف الممتلكات من جراء ذلك السباق. ولا يترتب على ذلك إعفاء الشخص القائم بتنظيم ذلك السباق أو بإدارته من تلك المسئولية . 
واجبات قائد المركبة فى حالة الحوادث
39ـ إذا وقع حادث مرور على الطريق وترتب عليه ضرر أو إصابة لأي شخص أو مركبة أو حيوان أو تلف ممتلكات فيجب على قائد أية مركبة مشتركة في الحادث أن يقف وأن :
(أ ) يقدم المساعدة اللازمة لأي شخص أو حيوان مصاب ،
(ب) يعطى اسمه وعنوانه إذا طلب منه ذلك أي شخص لديه مبرر معقول في هذا الطلب، كما يعطى اسم مالك المركبة وعنوانه ،
(ج ) يبلغ الحادث إلى النيابة أو الشرطة فوراً وذلك إذا لم يوجد في مكان الحادث أحد أفراد الشرطة ،
(د ) يعمل على المحافظة على مكان الحادث بقدر الإمكان ،
(هـ) يحظر على سائق أو مالك أية مركبة أو صاحب ورشة تصليح أي عطب بأية مركبة إلا بعد موافقة السلطة المرخصة كتابة .  
الإنارة
40ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة في الفترة التي تبدأ بعد غـروب الشمس بنصف ساعة و تنتهى قبل شروقها بنصف ساعة أو عندما تكـون الرؤيـة متعذرة بسبب رداءة الأحوال الجوية أثناء ساعـات النهار ما لم تكن المركبة مجهزة بالأنوار الموضحة في البنود الآتية :
(أ ) على كل من جانبي الجزء الأمامي من المركبة مصباح يشع نوراً أبيض يمكن رؤيته لمسافة معقولة فى اتجاه سير المركبة ،
(ب) على الجانب الأيمن والأيسر من الجزء الخلفي للمركبة وعلى الجانب الأيمن للمقطورة الجانبية مصباح يشع نوراً أحمر يمكن رؤيته لمسافة معقولة في الاتجاه المضاد لسير المركبة ، وكذلك نور أبيض ينعكس على لوحة الأرقام الخلفية بحيث يمكن قراءتها من مسافة معقولة ،
(ج) إشارات ضوئية متقطعة تستخدم للتنبيه عند الدوران والإنعطاف للإتجاهات المختلفة .
(2) تحمل جميع الدراجات الآلية والدراجات العادية الأنوار الآتية :
(أ ) مصباح مطابق للموصوف في البند(1) في مقدمة الدراجة الآلية أو العادية مع ملاحظة أن يكون المصباح في كل حالة مثبتاً بالدراجة ،
(ب) مصباح مطابق للمصباح الموصوف في البند (1) في الجانب الخلفي للدراجـة الآلية أوالعادية مع التجاوز عن ذلك فى الدراجة العادية إذا كانت مجهزة بعاكس خلفي.
(3) تحمل جميع الدراجات الآلية ذات المقطورات الجانبية الأنوار المبينة في البند(2) وتحمل بالإضافة الى ذلك مصباح على جانب المقطورة يشع نوراً أبيض لمسافة معقولة في اتجاه سير المركبة .
(4) لا يجوز لأي مركبة بخلاف الدراجة العادية أن تستعمل أنواراً أو أن تجهز بالأنوار الكهربائية التي تستمد قوتها مباشرة من دوران العجلات . 
(5) لا يجوز لقائدي المركبات استعمال أنوار القيادة الباهرة في الحالات الآتية :
(أ ) في المناطق المأهولة عندما تكون الطرق مضاءة بدرجة كافية ،
(ب) في حالة توقف المركبة أو انتظارها ،
(ج ) عند التقابل مع مركبة أخرى على الطريق ،
(د ) في جميع الحالات التي لا يجوز فيها إبهار مستعملي الطريق .
(6) يجوز لقائد المركبة إضاءة أنوار القيادة الباهرة بصورة متقطعة لإعلان قائد مركبة أخرى تسير أمامه في نفس الإتجاه وعلى مسافة قصيرة برغبته في التجاوز .
(7) يجب على قائدي المركبات التي تجرها الحيوانات استخدام النور الأبيض في مقدمة المركبة والنور الأحمر في المؤخرة أثناء سيرها ليلاً إذا دعت الحاجة .
(8) على كل سائق مركبة تقف على طريق غير مجهز بإنارة عامة أثناء الليل أو في النهار عندما تتعذر الرؤية بسبب الأحوال الجوية أن يترك نوراً أحمراً أو عاكساً في مؤخرة المركبة لتحذير مستعملي الطريق من وجودها على الطريق . 
(9) لا يجوز وضع إنارة في مقدمة المركبة بخلاف اللون الأبيض في الحالات العادية أو الأصفر في حالة تعذر الرؤية .
(10) يجب على قائد المركبة بقدر المستطاع ضبط نور القيادة ونور الطريق لتكون متجهة قليلاً نحو الجانب الأيمن من الطريق . 
الفرامل
41ـ لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة إلا إذا كانت مجهزة بفرامل القدم واليد بحالة جيدة ويمكن بواسطتها إيقاف المركبة في مسافة معقولة .  
أجهزة التنبيه الصوتية
42ـ (1) لا يجوز لأى شخص أن يقود مركبة ما لم تكن تلك المركبة مجهزة بجهاز التنبيه أو أية آلة أخرى تحدث تحذيراً كافياً بإقترابها . 
(2) لا يجوز استخدام جهاز التنبيه أو أي آلة أخرى فيما بين منتصف الليل والساعة الخامسة والنصف صباحاً ولا يجوز إستعمال أيهما في الأوقاتالأخرى إلا للضرورة .
(3) يحظر على سائقي المركبات ما لم تقتض الضرورة القصوى المتعلقة بحركة السير إستعمال جهاز التنبيه الصوتي في الحالات الآتية : 
(أ ) بالقرب من المستشفيات والمدارس ودور العبادة ،
(ب) أثناء وقوف المركبة ،
(ج ) بصفة مستمـرة وبدون مبرر،
(د ) في الأوقات والأماكن التي تحددها السلطة المرخصة ،
(هـ) لإستدعاء الأشخاص أو لفت الانتباه.
(4) لا يجوز إستعمال آلات التنبيه الهوائية أو المنغمة .
(5) لا يجوز وضع أو إستعمال أجهزة التنبيه الضوئية أو الصوتية التي يقتصر استعمالها على مركبات الشرطة والإسعاف والمطافئ والطوارئ أو التي تقاربها في الصوت ودرجة الضوء . 
إستعمال أجهزة العادم
43ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة ما لم تكن المركبة مجهزة بجهاز كاتم لصوت العادم يكون وافياً بالغرض وصالحاً للإستعمال ولا ينبعث منه دخان كثيف أو رائحة كريهة أو تسيل منها مادة قابلة للإشتعال أو ضارة بالصحة العامة .
(2) لا يجوز وضع أي الة من شأنها أن تحدث أصواتاً مزعجة .  
حظر الركوب خارج المركبة
44ـ لا يجوز لأى شخص أن يركب على سطح مركبة أو على سلمها أو مكان آخر غير الأماكن المخصصة للركاب أثناء سيرها ، كما لا يجوز لسائق تلك المركبة أو أي شخص آخر مسئول عن إدارتها أن يسمح لأي شخص بالركوب فيها على الوجه المتقدم.  
المركبات التى تعوق السير 
45ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص تكون في عهدته مركبة أن يبقيها أو يتسبب في بقائها واقفة على أي طريق أو يسمح ببقائها في وضع أو بحالة أو تحت ظروف يحتمل معها أن تسبب خطراً أو إعاقة مستخدمي الطريق .
(2) إذا لم يقم ذلك الشخص بنقل تلك المركبة أو اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لنقلها خلال مدة معقولة فيجوز للشرطة أن تقوم بنقلها على أن يتحمل ذلك الشخص أو مالكها جميع المصروفات المعقولة الناشئة بسبب النقل ولا تكون الشرطة ملزمة بأي تعويض عن أي ضرر يحدث للمركبة بسبب نقلها إذا اتخذت في سبيل ذلك العناية المعقولة .  
إعاقة الطريق
46ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص بدون إذن من قسم المرور المختص أن يشغل أي طريق أو أي جزء منه بمواد البناء أو الأنقاض أو القمامة أو أي عائق آخر أو أن يحفر أي خندق أو حفرة أو مجرى على الطريق .
(2) مع مراعاة الشروط التي يضعها قسم المرور المختص يجب أن يوضع أثناء النهار على جميع العوائق والحفر المأذون بها كما تقدم تحذيراً بعلم أحمر على الأقل محمول على شاخص ، وأن تنار ليلاً باستمرار خلال ساعات الظلام بمصباح أو أكثر يشع نوراً أحمراً .  
سحب المركبة
47ـ (1) لا يجوز أن تسحب أي مركبة غير صالحة للسير إلا بواسطة مركبة صالحة للسير على ألا تجاوز سرعة المركبة الساحبة خمسة عشر ميلاً فيالساعة.
(2) إذا حدث السحب في وقت يتطلب الإنارة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون، فيجب أن تحمل المركبة المسحوبة نوراً أحمراً فى مؤخرتها .
(3) يجب أن تكون الوسيلة المستعملة في ربط العربتين ببعضها البعض صلبة وغير قابلة للانثناء ، على أنه لا يجوز استعمال الحبال أو السيخ أثناء عملية السحب .
(4) لا يجوز سحب أي مركبة فيما بين الساعة السابعة والتاسعة صباحاً والواحدة والثالثة مساءً . 
العبث بالمركبة
48ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص دون أن تكون له سلطة قانونية أو عذر مقبول أن يتشبت بأي مركبة أو يتسلقها أثناء سيرها على أي طريق بقصد أن تجره المركبة أو تحمله .
(2) لا يجوز لأي شخص دون أن تكون له سلطة قانونية أو مبرر مقبول أن يعبث بفرامل مركبة أو جزء من أجزائها الميكانيكية . 
إستخدام المشاة للطريق
49ـ (1) يجب على المشاة إتباع أنظمة وقواعد المرور التي تنظم السير على الطريق .
(2) يجب على المشاة عند عبورهم الطريق إتباع الآتي :
(أ ) إذا كان الممر مجهزاً بإشارات ضوئية أو علامات مرورية خاصة بالمشاة فعليهم السير وفقاً لها ،
(ب) إذا لم يكن الممر مجهزاً بإشارات ضوئية خاصة بالمشاة ولكن كان مرور المركبات عند هذا الممر منظماً بإشارة ضوئية أو كان السير منظماً بواسطة أحد أفراد الشرطة، فلا يجوز للمشاة عبور طريق المركبات طالما كانت الإشارة الضوئية أو إشارة شرطي المرور تسمح للمركبات بالسير .
(3) لا يجوز للمشاة إختراق الصفوف العسكرية أو المجموعات المنظمة التي تسير تحت إشراف شخص مسئول، وسائر المواكب الأخرى المصرح بها . 
المشي بإهمال
50ـ لا يجوز لأي شخص أن :
(أ ) يمشى على طريق أو يركب أو يسوق حيواناً دون عناية أو انتباه كاف أو دون مراعاة معقولة لنظام السير على الطريق أو مستخدمي الطريق ، 
(ب) يعبر الطريق في الأماكن التي بها سياج خارج هذا السياج أو يتسلقه . 
علامات وإشارات المرور
51ـ (1) يجب على كل شخص أن يتبع :
(أ ) جميع التوجيهات الموضحة على أية علامة مقامة أو منقوشة على الطريق بوساطة السلطة المرخصة ،
(ب) أية إشارة يقوم بها شرطي بزيه الرسمي يكون منوطاً به تنظيم السير على الطريق ،
(ج ) أي إشارة مرور ضوئية أو أية إشارة أخرى ذاتية الحركة . 
(2) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يضع على أي طريق أو على أي مكان يمكن رؤيته من أي طريق علامة أو إشارة يبدو منها أنها وضعت لتنظيم السير على الطريق دون موافقة السلطة المرخصة . 
إستخدام الأجهزة التقنية وجهاز تتبع المركبات الآلية
52ـ (1) على مستخدمي الطريق الإلتزام بالأنظمة التقنية والرقمية التي تنظم حركة المرور وضبط حركة المركبات الآلية على الطريق .
(2) لا يجوز لأي شخص قيادة مركبة نقل عام للركاب أو البضائع على الطريق القومي ما لم تكن مزودة بجهاز تتبع للمركبات وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .  
حظر إستعمال الزجاج المظلل
53ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقود مركبة آلية مستعملاً فيها الزجاج المظلل الذي يحجب الرؤية من الخارج ، الا بموافقة الوزير .
(2) تنظم اللوائح إستخدام الزجاج المظلل . 
حظر إستخدام أجهزة الكشف عن مواقع أجهزة
ضبط السرعة داخل المركبات الآلية
54ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص إستخدام أي جهاز للكشف عن مواقع أجهزة ضبط السرعة أو التتبع أو أي أجهزة تقنية الكترونية تستخدم لضبط وتنظيم حركة المرور أو تؤثر عليها .
(2) يجوز لأي شرطي ضبط أي جهاز من النوع الوارد في البند (1) وتسليمه للسلطة المرخصة . 

نظام نقاط المخالفات
55ـ (1) يجوز للسلطة المرخصة تطبيق نظام النقاط لمرتكبي المخالفات المرورية .
(2) تحدد اللوائح كيفية حساب النقاط والإجراءات المترتبة على تعدد المخالفات . 



الفصل السادس
تنظيم المرور على الطرق القومية
56ـ (1) تقوم الإدارة بتنظيم استخدام الطرق القومية وضبط حركة المركبات.
(2) تنظم اللوائح الضوابط والإجراءات الخاصة بتنظيم حركة المركبات على الطرق القومية ومراقبتها وتحديد سرعتها وإجراءات السلامة . 



الفصل السابع
الجرائم والمخالفات المرورية وإجراءات الضبط والمحاكمة
تسبيب الأذى والجراح أو الموت أو التلف
57ـ كل من يرتكب حادث مرور تجب محاكمته أمام محكمة المرور ويعاقب بأي من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 66 . 
القيادة بطيش أو بسرعة
58ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة أي شخص يقود مركبة على الطريق بطيش أو بسرعة أو بكيفية تعرض مستعملي الطريق للخطر ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهر كما تجوز محاكمته بالغرامة . 
القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر
59ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة وفق أحكام هذا القانون أي شخص يقود مركبة أو يشرع في قيادتها وذلك أثناء وقوعه تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر والغرامة بما لا يجاوز خمسة ألف جنيهاً بالإضافة الى أي عقوبة مقررة في أي قانون آخر .  
الهروب بعد حادث المرور
60ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة كل من يهرب أو يساعد أي شخص على الهرب بعد إرتكابه لأي حادث مرور أو يقوم بطمس معالم حادث المرور أو يمتنع عن إسعاف المصابين ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر كما تجوز معاقبته بالغرامة بما لا يجاوز ألف جنيهاً . 
تخطى الإشارة المرورية 
61ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة كل من يتجاوز إشارة المرور أو يمتنع عن التوقف بأمر الشرطة ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر كما تجوز محاكمته بالغرامة بما لا يجاوز ألف جنيه .  
قيادة المركبة بأهمال
62ـ يعد مرتكباً مخالفة أي شخص يقود مركبة على الطريق بغير إنتباه وعناية أو دون مراعاة معقولة لنظام السير أو مستخدمي الطريق . 
المخالفات
63ـ كل من يرتكب مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه يعاقب بالجزاءات التي تحددها لائحة التسويات الفورية .  
سلطة القبض
64ـ يجوز لأي شرطي أن يلقى القبض بدون أمر على أي شخص : 
( أ) يرتكب حادث مرور ،
(ب) يقود أي مركبة بطيش أو إهمال أو بطريقة تعرض مستخدمي الطريق وممتلكاتهم للخطر ،
(ج ) يقود أي مركبة بسرعة تجاوز الحد الأقصى للسير ،
(د ) يقود أي مركبة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدر ،
(هـ) يهرب أو يساعد أي شخص على الهرب بعد إرتكابه لأي من الجرائم أو يقوم بطمس معالم الجريمة أو بياناتها ،
(و ) يجاوز أي إشارة أو علامة مرورية تنظم حركة السير ،
(ز ) يقود مركبة بدون لوحات أو بلوحات مخصصة لمركبة أخرى أو يسمح لغيره بقيادتها ،
(ح ) يمتنع عن تقديم رخصة القيادة الخاصة به أو رخصة المركبة أو أي وثيقة أخرى عند طلبها بواسطة الشرطة أو النيابة .  
محاكم المرور
65ـ (1) تنظر دعاوى جرائم ومخالفات المرور أمام محاكم المرور المختصة وتفصل المحكمة في النزاع كاملاً بشقيه الجنائي والمدني في مواجهة جميع أطرافه بما في ذلك شركات التأمين . 
(2) تكون لمحاكم المرور إختصاص مدني وجنائي .
(3) تتبع محاكم المرور الإجراءات الواردة في قانوني الإجراءات الجنائية والمدنية حسبما يكون الحال . 
العقوبات التى توقعها محاكم المرور
66ـ (1) توقع محاكم المرور العقوبات الآتية :
(أ ) في حالات تسبيب الموت، الدية أو الديات أياً كانت قيمتها ونوعها،
(ب) في حالات تسبيب الأذى والجراح العقوبات المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي ،
(ج ) في حالات الإتلاف، يحكم بالتعويض المدني .
(2) يجوز توقيع عقوبة إضافية في كل حالة ترى المحكمة ضرورة توقيع عقوبة إضافية فيها كما يلي :
(أ ) السجن لمدة لا تجاوز خمسة سنوات ، أو
(ب) الغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألفي جنيها. 
(ج ) الجلد بما لا يجاوز 40 جلدة.
(3) يجوز للمحكمة عند تكرار الجرائم أو المخالفات، أن تحكم إضافة الى العقوبات المذكورة في البندين (1) و (2) بالآتي :
(أ ) الإنذار بسحب رخصة القيادة ويؤشر بذلك في الرخصة وتحدد مدة سريان الإنذار ،
(ب) سحب رخصة القيادة مؤقتاً وللمدة التي تراها المحكمة مناسبة وعادلة ،
(ج ) سحب رخصة القيادة بصفة دائمة . 
(4) فى حالة زوال الأهلية تقضى المحكمة بسحب الرخصة حتى إنتهاء حالة زوال الأهلية .
(5) في حالة الهروب بعد إرتكاب الحادث أو القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدرات يجب توقيع عقوبة إضافية على النحو المنصوص عليه في البندين (2) و (3) . 
التسويات الفورية
67ـ (1) يصدر الوزير بالتشاور مع وزيرى العدل والمالية والاقتصاد الوطنى لائحة التسويات الفورية وتكون ملزمة لمستويات الحكم المختلفة .
(2) تحصل وتورد التسويات الفورية وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 
الفصل الثامن
أحكام عامة
المسئولية المشتركة عن حوادث المرور
68ـ تحدد المحكمة المسئولية المدنية في دعاوى التعويض عن الضرر الناتج عن خطا أي شخص أو أكثر في حوادث المرور بنسبة الخطأ الذي يثبت وقوعه من كل طرف . 
تأمين المركبات
69ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص قيادة مركبة أو السماح بقيادتها ما لم تكن مؤمنة ضد الأخطار التي يتعرض لها الغير أو الممتلكات لدى إحدى شركات التأمين المسجلة بالسودان والمرخص لها بمزاولة تأمين المركبات .
(2) تطبق أحكام قانون التأمين والتكافل لسنة 2003 على المركبات فيما يتعلق بالتأمين الشامل والتأمين على الطرف الثالث والمسئولية تجاه الركاب والبضائع .  
سلطة إصدار اللوائح
70ـ (1) يجوز للوزير بالتشاور مع الجهات المختصة إصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .
(2) مع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم ، يجوز أن تتضمن تلك اللوائح المسائل الآتية:
( أ) الاستمارات التي تستعمل لأغراض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ،
(ب) فحص المركبات وتسجيلها وتفتيشها ،
(ج ) علامات وإشارات المرور ، 
(د ) تحديد شكل لوحات المركبات وشهادة التسجيل ورخص القيادة والمركبات ،
(هـ) وضع الضوابط الخاصة بإنشاء وتنظيم عمل مدارس تعليم قيادة المركبات ،
(و ) القواعد الخاصة بتنظيم استخدام المركبات على الطرق القومية ،
(ز ) تحديد معدات ومستلزمات السلامة وأبواب الطوارئ في مركبات النقل العام ،
(ح) التسويات الفورية ،
(ط ) تنظيم استخدام الزجاج المظلل .
*

----------

